#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Constructions manager in Volos

## HRStrategy

*Constructions and QA Manager In Volos* 
Our client a constructions company would like to hire a Constructions and QA Manager In Volos

*General Duties:*
Make daily visits to project sites to review construction work follows the contract including the design, UFCs, and safety requirements.
Attend meetings to post-award kickoff meetings, weekly QC/Owners Meetings, Partnering Meetings, and construction conferences.
Administer, review and comment on contractor’s Quality Control Plan and safety/accident prevention plans and constructability reviews.
Monitor ongoing construction to check construction contractor progress and verify compliance with plans and specifications and safety requirements.
Identify issues that may result in changes to contract value or duration.
Monitor the construction contractor’s conduction of required material testing and analysis.
Monitor the closeout process including punch list preparation and completion, testing and startup of major systems, and final acceptance.
Monitor construction contractor’s updates to as-built drawings and verify that they are maintained regularly in accordance with contract requirements; verify that a complete set of as-built drawings is turned over at the close of the contract. Make reports of any updates that are not completed timely and make recommendations for corrections.
Verify that the construction contractor provides a complete set of Operation and Maintenance.

*Skills Required:*
Technical and practical knowledge and experience (at least 3 years) as a constructions manager or superintendent or QA manager.
Ability to read and comprehend architectural and engineering construction plans, site plans, foundations, floorplans, testing plans, safety plans, grading plans.
Ability to understand and review technical engineering specifications and statements of work covering complex and diverse engineering designs or changes to the contract documents.
Excellent command of English, as well as Greek.
Advanced technical presentations skills.
Primavera scheduling software and/or other construction scheduling software packages is desired.
Extensive Construction Safety regulations and experience.
Clean criminal record.

Please send your cv mentioning the job title at: cv@hrstrategy.gr.
*Hrstrategy Human Resources*: committed to providing the highest level & finest quality of services our clients. (*******************)

----------

